# DM_Creator.zip



## Buckyneu (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

es wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet:

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 98 SE und ich habe mir jetzt eine neue Festplatte gekauft, eine Samsung SP0802N (80 BG).
Mit FDisk erkennt er nur 10 GB, ist bei anderen 80 GB auch der Fall.
Für mein Bios habe ich ein aktuelles Update draufgemacht.

Auf der Samsung - Seite gibt es für das Problem ein Progamm, DM_Creator.zip.

Leider kann man es von dort nicht herunterladen. Auch Samsung konnte mir nicht helfen:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider liegt uns das Programm nicht vor und kann Ihnen somit nicht
> zugesendet werden.
> Der Download auf der Samsung-Page funktioniert leider nicht.



Wer kann mir helfen? Das ist der Ontrack Diskmanager. Vielleicht hat ja einer dieses für mich sehr wichtige Programm.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## cyberbaum (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Buckyneu
 Probiers doch mal mit:

http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/DM_Creator.zip

 Dann kommt die Abfrage nicht, die wohl fehlerhaft zu sein scheint.
 Tschuess Cyberbaum


----------

